
A New Serverless Compute Platform Enters The Fight - zackbloom
https://workers.dev/?hn=1
======
rmason
I believe that Cloudflare's Kenton Varda is doing some of the most innovative
work in serverless. He doesn't talk about being at the edge but calls it
originless code.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmY7MFgl8FM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmY7MFgl8FM)

